# What a Lovely Day!



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

We've had a lovely day today (even though it feels like it should be about 9pm now as we were up so early!)

I want to do the 1 hour walk school run with Kipper in my daughters old rucksack so we decided we'd better have a trial run today.

We took her into Fleet and everywhere we went people were coming up asking if they could stroke her, and asking what breed she is.

We met a lovely lady on the bench outside a shop who was out for the first time with her 8 week old Yorkie Poo that she had also got yesterday!
It was great!

Kipper was so impressed with all her new exciting surroundings.....she went to sleep! So much for socialisation!!

Anyway, visitors have arrived, Im in trouble for being 'on that forum again'!!!

Pip X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great Pippa! Now where are the photos?!! Would love to see what type of rucksack you used as it obviously worked well. Did you fold any of it down to give Kipper a view?

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds lovely! A good way to get her out and about!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> That's great Pippa! Now where are the photos?!! Would love to see what type of rucksack you used as it obviously worked well. Did you fold any of it down to give Kipper a view?
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen,
I'll get hubby to takes some photos in the morning when we leave for school.
It's just an old High School Musical one that Phoebe has decided is no longer cool!! I sewed the zip up about half way so that it made it deep enough, put an old jumper in the bottom and she just poked her head out the top!!
She didn't seem fazed by it at all! Although if I stood in one place for too long, chatting to her admirers, she did start trying to climb out! Then she just went to sleep.
I'll try to put a photo on tomorrow.

Pip X


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Sarah and I don't believe you... photos of Kipper asleep in the rucksack will be the only way to convince us!!!!  ha ha


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Please post some photos. Pretty please ?


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, 
Sorry, I didn't get a chance to put photos on here today. We took some this morning though so i'll get them on tomorrow!
We did the school run with the rucksack (in the drizzle this morning) Its about 1.3 miles each way and we did it morning and afternoon so Kipper has travelled for over 5 miles in it today!!! Oh, and we got mobbed outside the school gates!! 
Pip x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh well done Pippa! What good socialisation for Kipper too. Look forward to the photos. 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I can imagine Pip


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see the photos, sounds adorable. I bet the school kids loved her!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry for the delay! Pictures as promised.
Today she was fast asleep for most of the way back! So much for taking in all the sights, sounds and smells!!





























The last one was when she was watching 'Appropriate Adult'!! Not sure it was suitable for one so young!!

Pip X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thats lovely. Its so nice when you first take them out and they are tiny, cute, adorable cockapoos. It feels like celeb status. Everyone is so friendly when you have a puppy in tow.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a good idea to put Kipper in a rucksack to get used to all the sights, sounds and smells whilst still young. Well done you!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect! That rucksack seems to work really well. 

Thanks for posting.

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Pip,

Kipper is just delicious! I love her colouring – especially the markings on her face. 

A day out in the rucksack sounds like such fun! I’ve been reading ‘The Perfect Puppy’ by Gwen Bailey which is so informative – it’s all new to me as I’ve never had a puppy before. I’m reading about socialisation at the moment and all the things that you need to expose a young puppy to – so much to remember! I hope I don’t become a neurotic puppy owner…

Bit of a strange question but when they’re little and you want to carry them in a rucksack whilst out in order to have as many early experiences as possible how will they go to the loo?! Will they just tinkle in the bag? If yes, I assume it makes sense to line the bag with plastic too…? 

Sorry, such a random question I know…

Turi x 

P.S. Love the fact she was in a High School Musical bag 


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi, I just put Millie down on the ground every so often. She was about 10 weeks old and the vet wanted to give her one more injection (which made 3) because her first vaccination was given 3 days before 8 weeks. For some reason this wasn't right, who knows.

But taking Millie out and about I just carried her, hadn't given the rucksack method a thought. I put her down every so often to see if she wanted to go. The vet didn't like this when I told them  Umm maybe I shouldn't have told them 

Prior to that, I used to walk Millie in my arms for little excursions, but I wasn't out long enough to worry about peeing.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Julie

I am yet to talk to our vet re vaccination timing. It depends on where we get the puppy from and therefore which 2nd vaccination will be compatible as to when the 2nd one will take place... 

Thank you for that - from what I've read exposing the puppy to new experience is equally important as protecting them from possible viruses as an unsocialised (have I just made up a word?!) puppy will not be a joy to own. So, I can understand why you let Millie have a pee every once in a while! Is that what everyone else did as well? 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Turi,
So far it's been fine, we've just made sure that she has had a wee before we go out. We're out for about 1 hr 20mins (used to only take me an hour to do the round trip but everyone wants to stop and see Kipper!!) and then I just take her straight out for a wee when we get back.
I put an old towel at the bottom of the rucksack, this also helps her to be a bit higher up!!
It's great though, today we followed a big clanky, stinky dustcart and she took it all in her stride! I think she has fallen asleep every time so far- I suppose that's a good sign that she's relaxed!! The only thing that freaked her was my friends Bichon Frise! Next step....puppy parties!!
I also read Gwen Bailey and thought she made a lot of sense. our vet also said you have to weigh up the importance of socialisation vs risk of disease before vaccinations are done.
Oh, and we've also changed her straight onto NI food and she loves it! (Day 2 and no sign of runny tummy or anything untoward- and no stinky Hills food!!!)
Pip X


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but what is NI food?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Just reread my post from earlier. Didn’t make much sense – sorry, writing in a rush! 

Pip – I’m glad to hear you haven’t had any in-bag accidents which could result in an uncomfortable journey home… for both of you! Perhaps she is falling asleep because of the motion of travelling?! Either way, it’s a good sign as she’s clearly relaxed and taking it in her stride. 

Keep up the good work and keep the photos coming!

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is NI food?


Natural Instinct - if you do a search you'll find loads of info, pros and cons etc.
They also have a website - basically it's raw food


----------

